# Camera Tracking - Vorbereitung



## headghot (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Filmer!
Für die Uni möchte ich gerne einen Film im Dokumentar-Stil drehen, in dem aber auch hauptsächlich 3D Objekte durch die Gegend gleiten.
Nun merke ich langsam, dass ich, sobald sich bewegte Objekte z.B. unser Schauspieler im Bild befinden, Probleme bekomme, ein sauberes Tracking zu erstellen.

Probiert habe ichs mit dem AE Camera Tracker, Voodoo (Der machts am besten) und dem Blender-internen Tracker.
(Maya MatchMover ist vorhanden aber den habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert)

Sobald der Schauspieler im Bild auf und abläuft verirren sich die Programme, obwohl ich eigentlich für genügend  Vorder/Mittel/Hintergrund Informationen gesorgt habe.

Hab auch schon versucht den Schauspieler vor dem Trackingvorgang über Masken zu subtrahieren, aber wirklich besser wirds dadurch leider auch nicht.

Daher die Frage: wie kann ich Szenen, in denen sich sowohl der Schauspieler als auch die Kamera bewegt, vorbereiten/bzw nachbearbeiten, sodass die Szene gut getrackt wird? -- Gibt es vielleicht bestimmte Einstellungen, auf die ich in den Programmen besonders achten sollte?

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten und Tips freuen!

Vielen Dank
David


----------



## meta_grafix (30. Januar 2014)

1. Das Maskieren sollte schon etwas bringen, da diese Bereiche von Tracking ausgeschlossen werden.
2. Verschiede Farbkanäle des Films Tracken und ergebnisse vergleichen
3. Mit den Stufen der Trackingtiefe/Trackingpunkte experimentieren
4. Stimmen die Kameraeinstellungen/Sensorgröße in den Trackingoptionen?
5. Filme leicht weichgezeichnet rendern und Tracking wiederholen
6. Es gibt leider kein Kochrezept nur verschiedene Möglichkeiten das beste Ergebnis durch die Trackingsoftware zu erzielen. Der Rest ist, wie immer, Handarbeit.

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (31. Januar 2014)

An dieser Stelle sei auch angemerkt, der 3D Kamera-Tracker ab CS6 ist richtig gut!

Da kannst Du auch aussuchen, welche Tracking Points verwendet werden sollen, womit du das Problem umgehst das bewegende Objekte negativen Einfluss auf die Synchronisierung mit der Kamerabewegung haben. Dazu kommt er ist super schnell! Und Mega einfach zu bedienen!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SiwuCS5Bobk

Hier ein Video-Tutorial von dem guten Maltaannon 

Ich glaub er beschreibt es dort in 2min, der Rest ist Projekt spezifisch.


----------



## meta_grafix (31. Januar 2014)

Mega einfach ist es nie. Erträglich immer nur dann, wenn das Footage auch entsprechend vorliegt.


----------



## meta_grafix (31. Januar 2014)

Ein Quader im Wohnzimmer fliegen zu lassen oder eine Kugel auf dem schreibtisch ist relativ einfach, OK.


----------



## sight011 (1. Februar 2014)

Was für Probleme sprichst Du denn an meta_grafix? Natürlich hänGt das schon vom Ausgangsmaterial ab. Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren!
Wahrscheinlich einen besonders wackeligen shot?


Ein Tipp noch an dich headgot - Tracker arbeiten ja immer am besten bei sehr kontrast reichem Material:

Zieh dein Video in die Komposition, dupliziere die Spur. Verwende einen Effekte der die hellen Dinge besonders hell färbt und die dunklen sehr schwarz werden lässt. Das Video kann dabei vom optischen her ruhig so aussehen, als ob es unbrauchbar ist. Spreiz einfach die extreme von hell und dunkel auseinander. Und dann trackst du das Material.

Wenn die Kamera erstellt wurde löscht du die duplizierte Spur. Dies kann helfen wenn dein Material zu wenig Kontrast hat.


Weiteres Lern-Material das dir helfen kann ist auf "videocopilot" zu finden. Gute Einsteigertipps für 2D und 3D Tracking.

Gruß


----------

